# Anyone consider wood flooring to their trunk?



## Dave 20T (Apr 7, 2013)

Many years ago, I saw a Saab that had, from the factory, a real wood trunk floor. The top was covered by thick cloth but, if removed, you could see the bottom was wood grain and painted black.

Recently, I got an approximately 24" x 18" wood sample (60 cm x 45 cm). Actually it was laminate flooring so it feels and looks like wood but is actually just a layer on top of pressed wood particles. If one got several such panels, one could connect three of them and trim it so it fits the floor.

Anyone would want a stained, wood floor of their trunk? I am going to test the sample piece in my trunk to see if I like it.


----------



## M5Fed (Sep 7, 2014)

What??!!!


----------



## Dave 20T (Apr 7, 2013)

See photo.

This wouldn't work in the passenger cabin because the floor is not flat but it could work in the trunk.










I am not considering granite or marble flooring in the trunk. :yikes:


----------



## Road (Mar 27, 2015)

Uhmmmmm, why? :dunno:
Paul


----------



## Dave 20T (Apr 7, 2013)

..because I want to try it.

I'm not suggesting gluing wood paneling to the doors and side of the car!


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

I got some poly-something foam, about one-inch thick, that we were throwing out at work. I cut several pieces to match the footprint of the trunk in my Nissan. Then I cut out a footprint for the large, plastic tool box I carried. The one inch indent was enough to keep it from moving around. That worked so well, I made another cut-out for my small ice chest. Being a Florida *******, I never leave the house for any length of time without an ice chest.

My BMW's haven't had spare tire holes, so the spares now take up most of my trunk space. I've found a smaller Craftsman compact tool box that fit around the spare:

http://www.craftsman.com/craftsman-...p-00965117000P?prdNo=8&blockNo=8&blockType=G8

Mine (I have one in each car) are 22" long, but they don't make them anymore.

My E46 had a reversible trunk floor covering: carpet on one side, rubber on the other. The F10 is a step backwards in not having that.


----------



## z3jeff (Oct 20, 2014)

Sounds different. What could it hurt in the trunk. Post pictures if you do it.


----------



## M5Fed (Sep 7, 2014)

Oh please don't !!!


----------



## Dave 20T (Apr 7, 2013)

M5Fed said:


> Oh please don't !!!


I am having second thoughts, mainly because it requires a fair amount of work to trim the laminate boards to the shape of the trunk. Furthermore, the flat part is just the middle of the trunk so you would have a tan wooden middle, black sidewalls and a black strip of carpet on the area of the trunk that is not flat. That doesn't match.

Another problem is it may be noisy as things tap dance on the hard surface.

I'm going to try putting that floor sample so there's just one area of wood.

Anybody think of a leather trunk, alligator skinned trunk, or use a mink coat to have a mink lined trunk? Straight outta Munich?!


----------



## MeNoo (Jun 22, 2014)

I like it in those show car style golfs, but I don't know about it in a sedan.


----------



## Road (Mar 27, 2015)

Dave 20T said:


> I am having second thoughts, mainly because it requires a fair amount of work to trim the laminate boards to the shape of the trunk. Furthermore, the flat part is just the middle of the trunk so you would have a tan wooden middle, black sidewalls and a black strip of carpet on the area of the trunk that is not flat. That doesn't match.
> 
> Another problem is it may be noisy as things tap dance on the hard surface.
> 
> ...


You're over thinking this.... just put some hydraulics in the trunk and be done and be different. You'll likely have one of a kind! :bigpimp:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RUJGml0cKYo

Paul


----------



## M5Fed (Sep 7, 2014)

While you're at it, add the kitchen sink too!


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

Too many leaks or water issues


----------



## mark_m5 (Sep 16, 2006)

The question you have to ask yourself is, would it make your wife happy? 

If she appreciates your use of your wood, then it's all good.


----------



## Dave 20T (Apr 7, 2013)

I put the laminate wood sample in the trunk. As a novelty, I like it. On the other hand, I don't like it. Oh well, it was a good thought! 

The previous version of the X3 has, in some cases, beige carpet in the trunk. That's a possibly better choice for wood flooring!

Next version for the trunk: funky carpeting! I have a rug that has streets on it. Kids can play on it with toy cars.


----------



## captainaudio (Jul 17, 2007)




----------



## 455pimp (Oct 3, 2015)

http://imgur.com/GvZfk

 I also remember an E60 that had a dope airplane tray setup, wine bottles curtains, satin white interior, and a deep cherry wood paneling in the rear. Can't find those pictures though.


----------



## Rick D (Jul 15, 2014)

Let me think about it over another bourbon and water....


----------



## Road (Mar 27, 2015)

Dave 20T said:


> I put the laminate wood sample in the trunk. As a novelty, I like it. On the other hand, I don't like it. Oh well, it was a good thought!
> 
> The previous version of the X3 has, in some cases, beige carpet in the trunk. That's a possibly better choice for wood flooring!
> 
> Next version for the trunk: funky carpeting! I have a rug that has streets on it. Kids can play on it with toy cars.


Pecker wood......... go 4 it! :roundel: :spank:

Paul


----------



## Dave 20T (Apr 7, 2013)

The idea of wood was an interesting thought. I've decided that it doesn't match but I will keep it's only one panel. That makes a slippery area so things are easy to slide in and out. It works best towards the far front of the truck, near the rear seat backs.

Someday, you may see me as a car innovator when every car company copies me! They will have a smooth floor surface towards the forward part of the trunk to make it easy to slide things in and out. They will also have a carpet mat over that for quietness.


----------

